# Which shower plate for a Heavenly? Is IMS Competition overkill for a newbie?



## ANDREWHE (Nov 27, 2015)

It looks like I should undertake a clean of the group head before presenting the second-hand heavenly as a present so I thought I'd get a new gasket while I'm at it, and then I saw the postage charges (from various companies) and looked around for an "add-on" to make it worthwhile. A new shower plate seemed a good, cheap addition.

Is it worth getting an upgraded shower plate for a newbie or is a standard Fracino plate just fine? I've seen IMS Competition mentioned on the Forum, but then some shops state some plates only fit some models of some Fracinos (Happy Donkey states the Fracino HD0877 plate only fits Fracino Series 1 & 2). So, is it worth it, and if so, what IMS Competition (or other plate) will fit the model of Heavenly that has no hot water tap (i.e. steam wand only - model no. 61831201 with a service sticker from 2001)?

Oh, and the "cleanliness is next to godliness" sticky by DavecUK about cleaning E61 groups tells us to use a "non stick scrubby". Now I know I live in a cave and only venture out to sneer, but that's not something I've ever come across. What is it?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ANDREWHE said:


> Oh, and the "cleanliness is next to godliness" sticky by DavecUK about cleaning E61 groups tells us to use a "non stick scrubby". Now I know I live in a cave and only venture out to sneer, but that's not something I've ever come across. What is it?


Sponge with a white slightly abrasive pad stuck to it. Available in all major supermarkets.

http://bonuslady.hu/termekoldal/teflon/teflon-szivacs-teljes.png

If you do get an IMS anything, you will be able to convince yourself you can taste the difference


----------



## ANDREWHE (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the translation.


----------

